# Baited Breath!



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, i'm lucky enough to have recieved a O&W in a trade recently. It was 'pre-enjoyed', a little bit of Wabi Sabi but seemed to be in decent working order. Anyway, i've sent it off to Roy for a service and a little 'modding' having seen some of the results on here. I've no idea how long it will take but, to be honest, i don't care! In this disposable society where everything is immediately available, i'm enjoying the wait. The fact that it's all being done by a craftsman rather than a buisness man (no insult intended) makes it all the more anticipated.

From my research, i've deduced its an M1 (i did'nt get any substanciating paperwork). I've decided i'd like to lose the magnified date eye, change the date wheel from white to black, have an M5 bezel fitted and a full service. I'm still undecided about a strap, but i don't think i'll give it THAT much thought until it arrives back with me.  Anyone else got an M1/M5 and what are your views?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I think plenty of us have or have had them.

I like my M5, great "little" divers watches, just the right size compared to some. I find mine very acurate and yours will be spot on if Roy is doing the work.

As for a strap, well I'm a NATO man but if I had bought it with the bracelet it would be on that like my previous M1. Come to think about it, it's the only watch (out of many!) I have sold and then regretted and bought another the same h34r: Well almost the same :lol:

Mike


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Another fan of the M series here.

My M1 is also with Roy for a bit of tlc at the moment, but as for straps, I think these watches can look good on pretty much anything. So, for me its more about useage:

my old M5 looking cool on rubber when used for swimming/diving..










or smart, here on an Fortis bracelet.










Seem to remember I wore it on a Bond NATO for a while too: so whatever you decide on in the end, you won't be wrong. 

Be sure to post some pics of the results too.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the O&W divers are great tool watches, heres my prototype


----------



## kpaxsg (Mar 11, 2008)

pugster said:


> the O&W divers are great tool watches, heres my prototype


Let me know if you are thinking of selling will you?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I had an M5 and changed the bracelet for a leather strap. TBH I'm not a fan of chepaer bracelets, but the bracelets on my BM and SMP are excellent. You gets what you pays for in bracelet terms, I think, except for Rolex which are incredibly poor for the price.

I also changed the hands (well, Roy did it actually...) for a much better military style set from Roy's range - I have an aversion to "Mercedes" hour hands.

Here's a crappy picture of the watch with its new hand-set on an RLT flieger strap.










Rob


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> I had an M5 and changed the bracelet for a leather strap. TBH I'm not a fan of chepaer bracelets, but the bracelets on my BM and SMP are excellent. You gets what you pays for in bracelet terms, I think, except for Rolex which are incredibly poor for the price.
> 
> I also changed the hands (well, Roy did it actually...) for a much better military style set from Roy's range - I have an aversion to "Mercedes" hour hands.
> 
> ...


Handsome piece Rob, we'll have to get together and compare sometime. By the way, that auto i picked up off you last week is excellent, can't wait to rip it to pieces. Thanks again Rob,

Spencer


----------



## Jedadiah (Mar 12, 2009)

Just had an e-mail from Roy telling me that's it's almost done! I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

Lets see some pics when it arrives!

I'm definitely interested in getting one of these. Is there a main difference between the M1,4,5,6 etc? Which ones best?


----------



## Its My Life (Aug 28, 2009)

Fulminata said:


> Another fan of the M series here.
> 
> My M1 is also with Roy for a bit of tlc at the moment, but as for straps, I think these watches can look good on pretty much anything. So, for me its more about useage:
> 
> ...


Those are two beautiful watches!

I love em.

best,

Rich


----------

